# What is the fastest linux flash player?



## CannonFodder (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking for a flash player for my computer, which one is the best?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, Adobe's isn't the fastest, but it's probably the best. The others out there aren't capable of the full set of Flash features: I think Gnash is OK for running video. swfdec is another one that does video, but it hasn't been updated in a while. Lightspark's another, which offers hardware acceleration and video playback, but again, probably won't work so well with other things. Adobe's sucks performance-wise, but it does have complete Flash support. If you're only looking to play Youtube/etc videos, the alternatives might be worth looking into; Otherwise... Well, unfortunately, Flash is proprietary, and Adobe's the authority in it. I should say that I personally haven't tried any of the alternatives.


----------



## Tachyon (Nov 12, 2010)

In my experience, running Adobe's standalone flash player for Windows through Wine was actually faster than any native implementation, Adobe's or anyone else's (not tried Lightspark, though). *shrug* Go figure.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't use Flash on Linux. (I've never seen anything obliterate ALSA/PulseAudio quite as effectively as Flash does.)

If you absolutely must, Adobe's Flash seems to be the least utterly horrid out of the available players. It comes in both 32-bit and 64-bit flavors, too. (The latter, in my experience, being much faster.)


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 13, 2010)

I must use Adobe for everything...
Otherwise it no worky.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 13, 2010)

Fast.... Flash?  Is there such a thing? 

Yeah, sadly Adobe's is so far the fastest, but I use that term very loosely as I don't consider Flash to fast (or efficient) even on the best support Windows platform.  Currently the resumption of their work on the 64 bit flash has yielded a much more stable one than they had in the past.  If you run 64 bit linux, go with that one as I've had a lot better luck with it than the 32 bit one, which depends on the ia32 libraries (and has the odd functionality issue as such).


----------

